# Another which grinder request?????



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey folks,

I thought I had decided on the grinder that I was going to get (Rancilio Rocky Doserless), but now I am not so sure. As I have read more and more reports, the Rocky doesn't appear to be all that. £220 for something that is adequate, but not outstanding seems to be alot of money and potentially disapointing. Are there any other burr grinders around the same price that are better than the Rocky? Stepped, step-less? I assume that the step-less ones are more controllable, as you can fine-tune the grind much better?

Cheers


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am very happy with the Eureka Mignon recently bought. I believe Coffeechap may have some s/h commercial grinders too.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Eureka Mignon is a better grinder than the Rocky in my opinion, and only slightly more too.

However, for the same money you can often pick up a second-hand Mazzer which will give you less clumps.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd definitely recommend something secondhand and commercial. Speak to Coffeechap


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mignion can be had for £265 delivered from coffeebean , he is also doing discounts on other grinders if you want new ones .

You are in secondhand mazzer mini territory bit more possibly a superjolly also ,the coffeechap may be able to help you there with one of those .

as above drop both a pm and see what deals can be done .

There are better choices out there than a new rocky , as others have stated .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I went from from a Rocky (doser version) to a Mazzer Superjolly. The difference is significant. If you can pick up a second hand SJ in that price range from a reputable forum member you will be doing yourself a big favour.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

How big a footprint can you go for?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi ajh101.

My worktop isn't massive, so I want something a little bit smaller than my Classic, certainly no bigger, so they will go side by side.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just been checking other grinders out as well. Any comments on the Mazzer Mini? The footprint is small, but it appears to have a reasonable spec.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a Mazzer Mini with timer for 385 delivered (forum offer)


----------

